# Military Toys



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

Alright, alright, so they're not technically "models" per se, but what the hell? 

I don't know if there are any collectors of military toys out there (Clave?), but I thought I'd start a thread anyway and see how it fares.

There are a few different manufacturers who make well detailed, realistic military toys, both of modern and vintage vehicles and aircraft. Companies like Admiral Toys, 21st Century Toys, and bbi. I own a few of the WWII birds by 21st Century, and I like them. I don't own as many as I'd like, as it's an expensive hobby. Some of these things can be a bit pricey. I _am_ seriously thinking of getting the F-86E Sabre by Admiral Toys though. It's tempting as all hell. I wonder if they'll ever release an RCAF version. 

Good link, for those into this sort of thing: 1:18 Squadron - 1:18th scale aircraft from Admiral Toys


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

So does anyone from the UK have some of the old Corgi diecast AFVs from the 70s? God I loved those as a kid, but certainly could never have afforded them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey Wayne, just wonderin if theres room in ur sandbox to come play with ur toys???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

No way, man! They're mine! Mine!!  

"Mooooooom, Dan broke my Corsair! Now he's using it to beat people up!"


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 25, 2006)

I always thought that the Girls and Aircraft thread was about toys


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh it is, it is. 

We're talking about the PG type of toys here though.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 25, 2006)

PG ...parental guidance 
Got this a yard sale for $5 the photo is taken on a 12" tile maybe one of the armour guys will tell me what it is


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2006)

My wife will only allow me to have the one 1/18th scale aircraft. I got the razorback P-47 Thunderbolt "Jabo". They have a P-38 that is really cool. I have a ton of smaller collectible warbirds, I think they were made by Matchbox.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 26, 2006)

I had the Corgi Scorpion, which had a spring operated system to shoot little plastic shells, sort of semi-automatic. It was the last toy "tank" (everyone knows the Scorpion isn't a tank!) I ever bought, when I was about 13 or so.

And what about the Corgi aircraft - not the new model-style ones, but the old toy ones? Fabulous! I had them all, the Spit I with an electric motor, like the Bf109e (trop), and the Hurricane II with a clicking wheel built into the fuselage, to simulate gunfire... and the Ju87 with dropped its bomb! That was the very best! I lay awake ALL NIGHT one Christmas eve, so excited I couldn't sleep! I must have been 9 or 10, and I knew what I was getting the next morning! Fantastic toys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2006)

i've only got a few of the new Corgi Fighting Machines series as part of the showcase collection, each model's only a few inches but it allows me a big and varied collection, and by varied i mean i have 3 different lancs


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 26, 2006)

My planes are stuck away in storage, but I'll attempt to dig one or two of them out and take a couple of pics later on. They're 1:18 scale, so they're about the scale of Star Wars figures, and each of them comes with a pilot and everything. 
I'm not real satisfied with the Spitfire pilot though. He's not very true to life.

The first two pics here aren't mine, but they're of two of the planes I currently own. The P-51D "Flying Undertaker", and a 74 Sqn. Spitfire Mk.I. I mean look at some of these things! Man, who wants to grow up, eh?!  

If only they weren't so bloody expensive. I'd own the entire Luftwaffe. 


*All pics courtesy of Smalljoes.com


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Some of those actually look really cool.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like they even _PAY_ you in the RCN!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2006)

Great!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2006)

Like Matt308 +


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 5, 2006)

The 1:18 P-38 "Pudgy" hangs in my office at work, along with an AH-64.
My upstairs office is only storage now for all these models and die cast
aircraft - waiting until I can build a custom den to hold it all. Five more
years maybe!!! You just can't have too many of these things.

I got my PPL by painting and selling portraits of airplanes at the airport
where I took lessons (1971). It occurred to me that these large scale models
would be perfect for posing and sketching to get realistic aspects. Another
retirement activity, some day...Might help buy avgas.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 5, 2006)

I love my toys also, very cool Wayne.


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

I have a few dyna-flites airplanes.

me 109
ju87 stuka-green
f4u-4
p40 flying tiger
spitfire
ju87 stuka-black
dc-3
p51-b mustang

I wish I had all of them. I found these in a dollar store. They made other planes I like as well. 

ju87


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

sorry for the double post. was corgi mentioned? I'm not sure if it was or not.

ju87


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Pb, did anyone tell you yet you bought a Panther? (Ausf.G, I think)


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 3, 2008)

For the avid toy collector....or, like me, those who can only afford to drool:

Welcome to 21st Century Toys

Diecast Airplanes, Action Figures, Military Toys, Toy Planes at Bad Cat Toys

Corgi - Die-cast collectable models and toys for every age (I own a bunch of the 1/144 diecast planes!)

Thirty Thousand Feet - Aircraft Models (bunch of good links)

Aircraft Blueprints | Aviation History| AviationShoppe.com (I've ordered three of these....man, they are BEAUTIFUL!!!)

Welcome to the World of Figarti Figurines --- Home


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple other sites

Diecast Airplanes, Action Figures, Military Toys, Toy Planes at Bad Cat Toys (my favorite place to order)
www.3000toys.com

I have at least one of every 21st Century 1:32 airplane they have, plus at least half of the 1:32 armor. I'm in San Antonio this week so when I get back to Dallas, I'll post some pics.


----------

